# Can cats have Multiple Sclerosis?



## RuledByMiso (Aug 17, 2010)

Has anyone ever heard of a cat having multiple sclerosis? I've tried searching the web, but can't seem to find an answer.


----------



## westfayetteville (Sep 22, 2011)

I know nothing about it,but I google it and here is a site you may want to look at
Nine Lives: Cats' Central Nervous System Can Repair Itself And Restore Function
Good Luck


----------

